# New Snare Day/New Module day/Bunch of new drumsticks/Snare holder



## xeonblade (Jul 31, 2012)

Complete kit without wiring and module at the moment.







Traded my DM10 module for used Roland PD-120 (470$ retail price) and 250e.










Got new Roland MDH-12 holder for the snare.






Lots different drumstick to try out. 5B, 5A Vic Firth NOVA hickory, 5A, 7A locally made maple.






And a module to connect all that shit to. Paid around 120e for this one, new.











NEED TO BUY:

Gibraltar Intruder Double pedal, direct drive
1 crash cymbal
1 splash cymbal


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 31, 2012)

ZEBOV likes this.
Good score! I love my DM10 Studio.


----------



## xeonblade (Aug 1, 2012)

Stay tuned for new drumchair and double pedal day.


----------



## themike (Aug 1, 2012)

Let me know how you like the triggerIO - I'm guessing you'll be using it to connect to a DAW based software (Superior)?


----------



## xeonblade (Aug 1, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Let me know how you like the triggerIO - I'm guessing you'll be using it to connect to a DAW based software (Superior)?



Trigger IO > Toontrack Solo > Superior

I'll do a review when I get my cables for the pads.


----------



## iron blast (Aug 3, 2012)

Sweet setup man. I got a similar setup. I still need one of the Alesis 12" snare pads to use as a floor tom on my kit. I got a 14" Pintech acu snare for my main snare. I'll use one of the 10" pads as an Aux snare pad when I get my Alesis 12" snare. I also want to sell both of the 8" kick pads and get 18" acoustic ones with triggers and mesh heads. The 8" kick pads slide all over the place


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks quite perty


----------

